# Pumpkinhead Scarecrow Costume



## Uruk-Hai

Something is lurking in the corn! New Scarecrow costume for Halloween.

Here's some test photos of my (sort of) new Scarecrow Costume. I built the paper mache pumpkin years ago for my scarecrow prop which I put up every year in front of my house as part of my haunted cornfield scene. I had always thought it would make a good costume but never had a chance until now. I still have some details to add (some sisal leaves around the neck and wrists to look like straw stuffing, maybe some fake barbed wire) but I think it's going to scare the bejeebies out of some kids (and parents too!!)

In order to get the new costume photos I went out last night to a local cornfield up the road from our house. It was tricky trying to get the shots. I had the camera on a tripod and shutter delay timer but had to play around with the settings quite a bit to get it to work. This is just with the ambient light from the streetlights. I got more than a few looks from passing cars.

Let me tell you though... a cornfield, at night, by yourself, with a single trail leading off deep into it is not a fun place to be. I creeped myself out!! I've seen far too many horror films. 



















"He Who Walks Behind the Rows" is coming for you!!










This is what it looked like when used for my scarecrow prop.



















Next year I might go back to using it as a prop but it will be fun to do something different this Halloween.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Wow! You really added lots of detail to your costume! Especially the scenery which I love.  Do you ever dress up when it's not Halloween?


----------



## Hairazor

That is awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would so have loved being a fly on the wall in those cars as they passed by and saw you


----------



## Copchick

Nice!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nice!! If you post yourself on a faux frame, and jump out at the TOT'ers, I'm fairly certain some of them will soil their britches!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I would be totally freaked out seeing you coming out of the cornfields! But you should know better then to go out into the cornfields alone! The murderous kiddies might still be out there!:googly: :lolkin:


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Thanks everyone! Howling Mad: That's an AWESOME idea! Now if only I can find the time to build it.


----------



## Lunatic

That is an awesome costume UH! I could see you in a horror movie. 

LOL! Funny story about how you took that picture by yourself. Not only creepy but wouldn't it be funny if a neighbor was staring at you from a distance watching you struggle a bit waiting for the flash, running back and forth from the camera and then speeding off into the night. Funny stuff dude...thanks for the visual!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Yes! _*That's*_ a scary costume! Great work.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Your scarecrow costume is fantastic!  Such fine workmanship and I simply love the face of your Pumpkinheaded Harvester! And I love, Love, LOVE your SAM character in the cornfield. That picture (or one very similar) is in the calendar and probably one of my most favorite pictures of all! You should be thrilled with the results.


----------



## Spooky1

The pumpkin head looks great as a costume and on the scarecrow. Let's see some of the pictures where you weren't quite posed yet.


----------



## dudeamis

As a guy who has been a pumpkinhead for coming up on the 4th year in a row, let me say this is wonderful!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The pumpkinhead costume looks amazing and totally freaky, but hey, what's that creeping up behind you in the first pic... :jol:


----------



## skwirl

Loooooove it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hsnopi

How did you keep the head from falling to one side awkwardly? it looks fantastic!


----------



## mingle

Wow that is creepy!! I love the look of the pumpkin head. One of these days I need to make one. My artistic side isn't that great though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hsnopi said:


> How did you keep the head from falling to one side awkwardly? it looks fantastic!


He has lots of brains to help keep it upright


----------



## Uruk-Hai

WOW!! Thanks everyone for the great comments! Here's a photo of me and my daughter on Halloween night. The costume went over really well. I'd hide in among the cornstalks standing very still and then either jump out at people or sneak up behind them as they went by. Got lots of great scares!!


----------



## Hairazor

What a great parent/child moment! Love it!


----------



## [email protected]

Corn fields are very creepy at night. But your bravery paid off with some great shots.


----------



## Joiseygal

The whole cornstalk scenery with the costume turned out perfect. It looks like it was definitely a big hit. I love the pic with your daughter!


----------



## kprimm

I missed this post somehow, but what an awesome looking scarecrow costume. The pics are great too. I'm gonna save a picture of this to use for future projects. Very nice work.I bought that same scythe for my sons Grim Reaper costume, very nice prop.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

*Hey great costume! I am stealing that for 2013.*


----------



## scareme

Both you and your daughter are so scarey looking. I can picture your horror movie. It's the Field Of Dreams. Except the baseball players/ghosts come screaming and running out of the fields all bloody and hacked up, while you bring up the rear slashing at them.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

THANKS everyone!!!! It was a lot of fun scaring with my daughter. Have to get the next generation started early, eh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's such a great shot, UH. Love the poses!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

*Where did you get the scythe? Is it real? Did you make it?*


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Jacksonville Haunter said:


> *Where did you get the scythe? Is it real? Did you make it?*


I got it at a Party City I think. Here's a link to it on another site although it looks like it's out of stock I'd never seen it before and really liked the look of it. I added leather straps to the hand grips and painted the shaft to better resemble wood and take off the plastic sheen.


----------



## Jack Mac

That Is so _*AWESOME!*_ Everything from the mask to the costume is just perfection. Great job!


----------

